# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ảnh đẹp du lịch >  Khám phá Vẻ đẹp Bắc Kinh qua hình ảnh - Du lịch Trung Quốc

## hangnt

Một góc Vạn Lư












Tử cấm thành








Mùa tuyết



(Tổng hợp Didau.org)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Thượng Hải - Tô Châu - Hàng Châu - Bắc Kinh (7 ngày 6 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Thuong Hai - To Chau - Hang Chau - Bac Kinh (7 ngay 6 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Trung Quốc* - *tour du lich Trung Quoc*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Trung Quốc click vào *du lịch Trung Quốc* - *du lich Trung Quoc*

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Chậc chậc đẹp quá
TQ đúng là rất nhiều danh lam thắng cảnh nổi tiếng

----------

